# Lizards > General Lizards >  HELP! Injured lizard!!

## Jonas

well yet again my cat has brought another lizard into the house. The little guy is an alligator lizard. His upper body is working fine but about half way down his body its almost as if he has his back snapped (not visually) but he isn't able to move most of his lower half. when i touch its tail, he will flicker it. and his back legs are kinda laid back. i have soaked him and put a heat lamp on him. he flicks his tongue around and is very alert. but i need some help with what to do with this guy? try not to mention the vet because they wont do crap for him, he is wild. and suggestions are appreciated, thanks!  :Smile:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## elbee

:Sad:  Sounds like he has a spinal injury. Poor guy. May be best to put him down...

----------

Jonas (04-21-2013)

----------


## Jonas

Yea i was semi thinking about that. im going to give him a few days. if no improvements ill get some co2 to put him down humanly. :Sad:

----------


## kc261

There is probably little that can be done for this guy.  The fact that he seems unable to move his lower half sounds like a spinal injury.  

I'm not sure if CO2 works well for putting down reptiles.  Since they have a slower metabolism, it might take a long time, which would probably not be considered humane.  I don't know what the best option is.

There is something you can do to prevent things like this from continuing to happen.  Don't let your cat outside...

----------


## elbee

Cats will be cats but I don't think I'd wait a few days to end the lizard's suffering. As far as the CO2, kc261- good  point. I hadn't thought of that until you mentioned it. I'd probably just choose something quick and easy...but that is just me.

----------

Jonas (04-21-2013)

----------


## Raven01

> well yet again my cat has brought another lizard into the house. The little guy is an alligator lizard. His upper body is working fine but about half way down his body its almost as if he has his back snapped (not visually) but he isn't able to move most of his lower half. when i touch its tail, he will flicker it. and his back legs are kinda laid back. i have soaked him and put a heat lamp on him. he flicks his tongue around and is very alert. but i need some help with what to do with this guy? try not to mention the vet because they wont do crap for him, he is wild. and* suggestions are appreciated*, thanks!


Umm, it may sound harsh but, how about keeping your cat inside.
Unless you happen to be farming and rely on cats to reduce pests of course.

Freezing is considered humane for reptilians under 1 Lb.  Not sure how comfortable I am with that but it is accepted as a method for small reptiles still.

----------


## Jonas

> Umm, it may sound harsh but, how about keeping your cat inside.
> Unless you happen to be farming and rely on cats to reduce pests of course.
> 
> Freezing is considered humane for reptilians under 1 Lb.  Not sure how comfortable I am with that but it is accepted as a method for small reptiles still.


Well i dont think i will be ending him anytime soo. within a day he has improved much!  i fed him meal worms and he chased them! he has some difficulty but he did it. i would tap on the mealy to squirm and he would get it. he is doing loads better   :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Embarassed:

----------


## elbee

Great to hear! Maybe he had some swelling trauma that has subsided and allowed his improvement. You've done great to care for the little fellow and make him comfy. Hope he heals up  :Smile:

----------

Jonas (04-22-2013)

----------


## gsarchie

Keep your cat inside.

Annual bird mortality rate from cats in the U.S.: 1.4 - 3.7 billion
Annual mammal mortality rate from cats in the U.S.: 6.9 -20.7 billion
Free ranging cats have caused or contributed to 14% of modern bird, mammal and *REPTILE* extinctions.

If you have a cat and let it outside then you are an irresponsible cat owner, period, and IMO should be allowed to keep them.

----------

mackynz (04-22-2013),Malaika (04-23-2013),_OsirisRa32_ (04-22-2013),_Raven01_ (04-21-2013)

----------


## elbee

Just keep an eye out for internal problems, but it is hopeful that he is eating. Does he have any puncture wounds?

----------


## gsarchie

That should have said shouldn't be allowed to keep them.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jonas

> Just keep an eye out for internal problems, but it is hopeful that he is eating. Does he have any puncture wounds?


nope no puncture wounds. my cat doesnt kill it he just hits it with his paws. but to get him inside i think he mustve put it in his mouth and kinda crushed his lower half. Yes i do not agree with the cat being let out but my family thinks its nature.....trust me i try to keep him in my room most of the time.

----------


## valhalha30

If you let your cat out, and lets say worst case scenario happens.....
it's chasing a snake. and your cat catches it. well guess what, it's a venomous snake. your cat gets bitten. your beloved family cat passes away a painful death. 
Sorry, but it's a dumb risk to let your cat out

----------


## kc261

> Yes i do not agree with the cat being let out but my family thinks its nature.....trust me i try to keep him in my room most of the time.


Thanks for doing what you can to keep him inside.

As far as it being "nature"... the cat is a domesticated species...there is very little "natural" about it.  And it doesn't belong in Louisiana (or is LA Los Angeles?)...it is an invasive species.  I don't know about the exact stats that gsarchie posted, but I do know that cats are responsible for a lot of damage to the environment due to them being allowed to range free and hunt whatever they happen to hunt.

Oops, I almost forgot to say, I'm glad the little lizard seems to be doing better.

----------


## gsarchie

Good on you for trying to keep him in.  What are your plans for the little lizard if he makes a full recovery?  Any pictures of the little one?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jonas

> Good on you for trying to keep him in.  What are your plans for the little lizard if he makes a full recovery?  Any pictures of the little one?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


if he fully recovers i will let him back outside, but if he doesnt i will either keep him or put him down. (probably keep him) and ill upload a picture in a few.

----------


## Jonas

[IMG]jpeg image[/IMG]

----------


## Jonas

since the thing was a fail ill just give a link to photobucket http://s1349.photobucket.com/

----------


## gsarchie

Link is not working for me...

----------


## xFenrir

> since the thing was a fail ill just give a link to photobucket http://s1349.photobucket.com/


You'll have to take the Direct Link from the links on the right side of the photo, not from the actual URL bar.  :Smile:

----------

Jonas (04-23-2013)

----------


## Jonas

> You'll have to take the Direct Link from the links on the right side of the photo, not from the actual URL bar.


thanks  :Smile:  http://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/...psef9d0d4f.jpg i hope it works now  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Kodieh

It's a skink, of some sort. By the way it's sitting, it probably has lost control of its hind end. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------

Jonas (04-23-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

> Well i dont think i will be ending him anytime soo. within a day he has improved much!  i fed him meal worms and he chased them! he has some difficulty but he did it. i would tap on the mealy to squirm and he would get it. he is doing loads better





> By the way it's sitting, it probably has lost control of its hind end.


I'm not so sure. I've seen skinks in my back yard sitting like that when they were just relaxing. Since it has actually chased and eaten mealworms, I'd say there's a pretty decent chance it'll survive.

----------

Jonas (04-23-2013)

----------


## Jonas

> I'm not so sure. I've seen skinks in my back yard sitting like that when they were just relaxing. Since it has actually chased and eaten mealworms, I'd say there's a pretty decent chance it'll survive.


yea thats what i was thinking and no i dont think its a skink. at first i did and then i saw something called a alligator lizard, very common in Southern California, and it pretty much matched. look it up, maybe i wrong but its just a thought. Thanks for your guys's comments and helping  :Smile:  :Razz:  :Embarassed:  :Very Happy:  :Pink Elephant:

----------


## gsarchie

I've seen lizards that have given up trying to get away from me while field helping sit like that only to scurry away once I put them down and they realize that they're free.  How long is that one?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

> yea thats what i was thinking and no i dont think its a skink. at first i did and then i saw something called a alligator lizard, very common in Southern California, and it pretty much matched. look it up, maybe i wrong but its just a thought. Thanks for your guys's comments and helping



That's an allie lizard for sure...why is everyone saying it's a skink lol?

Thanks for helping it out! I hope it does okay.

----------

Jonas (04-24-2013)

----------


## Jonas

> I've seen lizards that have given up trying to get away from me while field helping sit like that only to scurry away once I put them down and they realize that they're free.  How long is that one?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


with or without tail?

----------

